# P-47G (whats left of it) discovered on Ocean Isle Beach March 2002 after storm



## Vertigo (Apr 12, 2012)

First post with images so I hope I did it right. The airplane was identified as a Hellcat by a local historian, but being a WWII aircraft buff I knew other wise and found the data plate to prove it to the newspaper. It was my one and only moment of fame. The parts were being yanked out of the sand with a back hoe. Believe me I tried real hard to get the 50cal. out of the wing but it was full of sand and I could not turn it over by myself. It was apparently scuttled over 40 years ago by blowing it up. I believe it was because the tide was coming in, because the wing spar bolts were removed, and the spar fittings were in great shape. They cut a whole on top of one wing and pulled the wheel and brake assembly, the axle was visible and the axle nut was gone. The other wheel assembly was burnt during the scuttle as seen in picture, probably ran out of time possibly due to high tide.

The report is that the pilot was on a training mission out of Wilmington with his wingman and ran out of fuel then ditched on the beach. His wingman came back around to check on him and then headed for Wilmington, but he ran out of fuel and landed on Holden Beach. I understand his aircraft was successfully salvaged since he landed more inland. I will find the newspaper article and scan it for posting.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2012)

Not much left. Is there any thing left that could be used for spares or is all in to bad of shape?


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 12, 2012)

Apparently there were a few pieces that were salvaged and gone by the time I got there. The aircraft was taken to was taken to Charlotte Air Museum in North Carolina. I was told they were going to rebuild it. How, I don't know. The last I heard was that it has vanished from there. Who knows where the 50 went. I will inquire when I visit.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 12, 2012)

Please keep us posted. I am interested in this. The Thunderbolt being my favorite of all time.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2012)

Having the dataplate is actually better than grabbing a .50 cal...


----------



## A4K (Apr 13, 2012)

Great find mate! The paintwork is remarkably well preserved, be great to see that section atleast displayed 'as is' for historical reference...


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2012)

Great find! It does look well preserved as Evan says especially considering where it has being lying. Keep us informed of any updates. Would be nice to see it on display even in its un-restored state.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2012)

That's so cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2012)

Agree with all, and thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep, thanks for that!


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 16, 2012)

Still waiting to hear from the Museum that salvaged the airplane.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention that we have a B-25 at the bottom of a lake not to far from here. The call it the Baden Lake Bomber. Any one have enough money to salvage it? The news said a search team found it a few years ago, but there wasn't any evidence to prove that they actually did see it at the bottom. It was reported to be covered in sediment.


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2012)

Be nice to see that come up if true!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 17, 2012)

the feds wouldnt let you keep the 50 cal anyways...maybe after a LOT of paperwork and red tape. how deep is the plane or lake? and where is it located?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool story! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 19, 2012)

The B-25 is locateds in Baden Lake, North Carolina. Link to article: The Badin Bomber: PBJ-89050

Still have not heard from the museum regarding the P-47.


----------



## mjmikelson (Apr 23, 2012)

can't you lay legal claim to the airframe with the data plate? Do you need a substantial % of the airframe, and if so, what %?


----------



## JFM (Jun 13, 2018)

Vertigo said:


> First post with images so I hope I did it right. The airplane was identified as a Hellcat by a local historian, but being a WWII aircraft buff I knew other wise and found the data plate to prove it to the newspaper. It was my one and only moment of fame. The parts were being yanked out of the sand with a back hoe. Believe me I tried real hard to get the 50cal. out of the wing but it was full of sand and I could not turn it over by myself. It was apparently scuttled over 40 years ago by blowing it up. I believe it was because the tide was coming in, because the wing spar bolts were removed, and the spar fittings were in great shape. They cut a whole on top of one wing and pulled the wheel and brake assembly, the axle was visible and the axle nut was gone. The other wheel assembly was burnt during the scuttle as seen in picture, probably ran out of time possibly due to high tide.
> 
> The report is that the pilot was on a training mission out of Wilmington with his wingman and ran out of fuel then ditched on the beach. His wingman came back around to check on him and then headed for Wilmington, but he ran out of fuel and landed on Holden Beach. I understand his aircraft was successfully salvaged since he landed more inland. I will find the newspaper article and scan it for posting.



DO YOU HAVE ANY ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON THIS? WERE YOU EVER ABLE TO LOCATE THE ORIGINAL NEWSPAPER ARTICLE?


----------



## JFM (Jun 13, 2018)

Just saw all this info. My assumption is that plane that landed at Holden was piloted by Major Mike Rogers. The one at Ocean Isle Beach was piloted by my father, Lieut. Col. John F Martin, who has been listed as missing since February 8, 1948. If anyone has additional information, please pass it on.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2018)

You might try a PM to mr. Vertigo. It seems like he hasn't been on the forum since december last year,but he might have email notification on.


----------

